# will KG ever get traded



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

i am a huge twolves fan (always have been) and i was wondeering if you guys think that KG will get traded this year. i have seen rumours all over these forums that are projected trades, but i was wondering if they will happen? I really hope that he stays in minnesota, since i think that he is the franchise. They need to start from scratch around him, and get kevin mchale arse outta the gm role. what are your thoughts?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dump McHale and revamp the entire team outside KG, keep the younger players like Foye, McCants, and Smith to develop into a team of the future. I'll put coaching situation into consideration. 

Rumors has been swirling about trading KG for so long.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if he doesnt then i think he will leave in 08 when his contract is up.
i just dont know if mchale has the balls to trade him, and you know if he has never been able to surround kg with a good team.... how on earth is he going to build one from scratch


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i want him to get traded by the trade deadline. i want him to ask for a trade. i cant stand to watch him lose time and time again. 

as a fan it hurts to watch his games... imagine how dreadful it is for him to play those games...


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

abwowang said:


> i want him to get traded by the trade deadline. i want him to ask for a trade. i cant stand to watch him lose time and time again.
> 
> as a fan it hurts to watch his games... imagine how dreadful it is for him to play those games...


Garnett won't leave Wolves ever, he's so loyal to the team.
Garnett has said, as you probably know, that he don't like losing, and that he won't accept losing, but i don't think he's ever going to leave Minnesota, and i think that is a very good thing. If Minnesota can keep Foye and Smith in the team, Wolves could be a very good team maybe already next season, and KG knows it.
What would be sweeter for KG, than winning championship playing in Minnesota? Well... Nothing, and as long as there is any chance for that, he will not leave Minnesota.
I wouldn't mind at all, if he would have a career like Reggie Miller. KG = G.O.A.T


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

If KG will remain a wolf forever, what is the likelyhood that on his next contract he will take WAY less money? Like 8-10 million a year, giving us the opputinity to put some nice pieces next to him.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

oblivion said:


> If KG will remain a wolf forever, what is the likelyhood that on his next contract he will take WAY less money? Like 8-10 million a year, giving us the opputinity to put some nice pieces next to him.


It wouldn't shock me. That's what he did in his last extension, left $83Mil on the table.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if he takes a pay cut there's still a lot of big contracts taking up our cap, basically everyone on this roster is at least slightly overpaid... jaric, blount, hudson, even hassel. all these guys are taking up big chunks of money so garnetts pay cut probably still wouldnt be enough to add that much


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> if he takes a pay cut there's still a lot of big contracts taking up our cap, basically everyone on this roster is at least slightly overpaid... jaric, blount, hudson, *even hassel*. all these guys are taking up big chunks of money so garnetts pay cut probably still wouldnt be enough to add that much


Yeah, thanks to Portland. They decided the cost of it and then we matched the salary hence we're stuck with it for 4 more years. I still think he is being overpaid. Trading for Jaric and Blount gave me more headaches.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If AI comes, then I dont think you have to worry too much about losing KG.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, thanks to Portland. They decided the cost of it and then we matched the salary hence we're stuck with it for 4 more years. I still think he is being overpaid. Trading for Jaric and Blount gave me more headaches.


The thing you have to remember about Hassell's deal is that it doesn't increase. It's $4.35Mil every year. His deal looks similar to Jaric, Blount, and Hudson's right now, slightly less. But look down the road and it's significantly less. In 09-10 Hudson is getting $6.6Mil, Blount is getting $7.9Mil, and Jaric is getting $7.1Mil. Yet Hassell will still just be at $4.35Mil.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

R-Star said:


> If AI comes, then I dont think you have to worry too much about losing KG.


we can only hope


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> we can only hope


It may help if we were to hold hands............


Just sayin...............


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

R-Star said:


> It may help if we were to hold hands............
> 
> 
> Just sayin...............


might help




..... might not lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think I can speak for the whole board in saying thanks but no thanks on the hand holding R-Star. Thanks for the offer though, I guess. :uhoh:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> I think I can speak for the whole board in saying thanks but no thanks on the hand holding R-Star. Thanks for the offer though, I guess. :uhoh:


:lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

socco said:


> I think I can speak for the whole board in saying thanks but no thanks on the hand holding R-Star. Thanks for the offer though, I guess. :uhoh:


I uh, didnt mean "we" would hold hands. It was symbolics, yea, symbolic. 

Im going to go watch some lesbian porn and then lift some weights, yea, thats what Ill do.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

You do that. And...uh...if you need a spot, you have my number.

edit: I should specify, a spot for the *weightlifting*.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

socco said:


> You do that. And...uh...if you need a spot, you have my number.
> 
> edit: I should specify, a spot for the *weightlifting*.


Sounds good, Im planning on blitzing my shoulders tonight. It may be a good idea to bring some lotion to loosen them up afterwards.

Thanks,

Gay-Stay, oh uh.... I mean R-Star.... ****, cant believe I said that out loud.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

dont know if this article has been posted but...
http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

Maybe to the bulls. Big Ben, KG, Nocioni, gordon and kirk. off the bench would be duhon


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah reports went up again as recently as yesterday about garnett being moved to the bulls


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That happens every time we play in Chicago, nothing new.


----------

